# Cannoli Filling



## happy brian (Aug 29, 2006)

How do I get my cannoli filling thicker? It is real thin and hard to pipe into the shells.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

What ingredients are you using and how are you mixing them???


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

3 # Fresh Cone Ricotta
1 cup 10x powder sugar
1 drop Cinnamon oil
1 Tsp Orange or lemon Zest
Paddle above ingredients until smooth,
then fold in:
1/3 cup fine chopped citron
1/2 cup mini dark chocolate chips
Pipe as needed.
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm:bounce:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

There really is nothing to make it thicker. It probably just needs to be strained more. Sometimes you might even have to weight it down in a sieve and let it sit. Maybe even use a cheesecloth.
Always try to buy a impastata riccitta, its a little lower in moisture.
pan


----------



## happy brian (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks I will strain it and see how that works
happy brian


----------



## happy brian (Aug 29, 2006)

15 oz ricotta cheese
1 cup confectiioners' sugar
1/2 cup chopped candied citron

I stir together the cheese and sugar, fold in thecitron. chill until cold. Fill cannoli using a pastry bag. It runs out the other end. I think straining the cheese will solve my problem.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Since there's nothing out of the ordinary you're adding I would say Pan hit the nail on the head...Again! Just don't forget to add the mini choc chips. Can't picture cannoli without them. Well that and the candied pistachios too.


----------

